# new wood site feature, request for comments



## phinds (May 27, 2016)

I've got a new feature for the wood ID web site and before I go live with it, I'd appreciate any comments anyone has as to the layout / utility / whatever.

It turned out to be a very major pain to implement but it's something several people have asked me to do (particularly @Mr. Peet and Dave Clark, who is now a member but who has not yet started to participate.

I had to write a whole bunch of software to dig through all my wood pages and anatomy pages and get things cross-referenced and then write javascript to create the output page, which was not that much fun since I hadn't done any significant javascript in about 20 years. Fortunately I was able to copy most of the javascript from an internet tutorial and modify it for my needs.

The good news is that all that pain-in-the-ass behind-the-scenes effort resulted in a fairly clean cross reference table, which is what I'd like you to comment on. The content is still preliminary, but does contain most of what I have and not too many errors in the cross-reference (mostly screwups in using one common name for a species on the wood page and a different one on the anatomy page, resulting in two entries where there should be one). It cross-reference about 1200 species.

Anyway, it's here:

*OLD LINK REMOVED: see this thread for the finalized versions :* http://woodbarter.com/threads/new-index-pages-finished.28210/

'preciate any feedback.

It has some errors in content (for example it moronically says that douglas fir is a rosewood). I'll get all that sorted out, I'm asking for comments on the general format and utility so assume no content errors.

Oh, and one thing I already plan is to have an alternate table ordered by common name instead of botanical name. That's very easy to add but I want to get this one solid before I bother.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## DKMD (May 27, 2016)

Looks handy! I'd be more apt to use the common name format since my retention of scientific names is fairly limited.

The amount of work you've put in to your site is incredible. If there was a Nobel prize for wood ID related matters, you'd be a sure thing. Of course, they'll give a damn peace prize to just about anybody, so I'm not sure you'd want one...

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## phinds (May 27, 2016)

DKMD said:


> Looks handy! I'd be more apt to use the common name format since my retention of scientific names is fairly limited.


Yeah, actually I should have done that one first since I think just about everybody will agree w/ you on that one except Mark and Dave who speak to me in Latin all the damned time. 



> The amount of work you've put in to your site is incredible. If there was a Nobel prize for wood ID related matters, you'd be a sure thing.


Thanks.



> Of course, they'll give a damn peace prize to just about anybody, so I'm not sure you'd want one...


 +1 on that.


----------



## Kevin (May 27, 2016)

Wow. That was a ton of work. The thing I like most is that the column category header STAYS PUT and doesn't slide up oit of view when you scroll down. I can't believe how many sites have that damned sticky header and sometimes there's nine categories of numbers or other jargon and you have to scroll all the way back up to remember what info is in what column, then you have to scroll back down and try to find the row you were on. 

Great job I like it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## phinds (May 27, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Wow. That was a ton of work. The thing I like most is that the column category header STAYS PUT and doesn't slide up oit of view when you scroll down. I can't believe how many sites have that damned sticky header and sometimes there's nine categories of numbers or other jargon and you have to scroll all the way back up to remember what info is in what column, then you have to scroll back down and try to find the row you were on.
> 
> Great job I like it.


Thanks. Yeah that non-scrolling header row was the entire reason that I had to use javascript. The other kind of table (the one we both don't like) is very simple. Once I got into the javascript I added the alternating background as well.


----------



## BarbS (May 27, 2016)

I find that really easy to use. It will be a terrific cross-reference!


----------



## phinds (May 27, 2016)

BarbS said:


> I find that really easy to use. It will be a terrific cross-reference!


Thanks Barb.


----------



## HomeBody (May 28, 2016)

Nice work. Easy to use. Your site is the encyclopedia of wood. Gary


----------



## barry richardson (May 28, 2016)

Great addition Paul, I find it very useful...


----------



## Schroedc (May 28, 2016)

I like it, works quite well, layout is straightforward, Only thing I might suggest is a second page with the Common Name alphabetical. Or if it isn't hard a way to toggle between the Botanical Name and the Common Name for organizing it. (I know doodly squat about the programming so I don't know if what I suggest is easy or hard)

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nature Man (May 28, 2016)

Simple and easy to use format, and the links back into your database are straight forward. Just a nit, but I would capitalize the common names. Outstanding work. Chuck


----------



## phinds (May 28, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> I like it, works quite well, layout is straightforward, Only thing I might suggest is a second page with the Common Name alphabetical. Or if it isn't hard a way to toggle between the Botanical Name and the Common Name for organizing it. (I know doodly squat about the programming so I don't know if what I suggest is easy or hard)


As I said in the OP, common name list is already planned as the next step and is pretty easy to add

Actually, It was pretty stupid of me to start off with botanical name list since I know the common name list will appeal to far more people. For some reason I've had botanical names on the mind lately. Too much association w/ Mark Peet probably

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## duncsuss (May 31, 2016)

Well done, Paul -- this is a great addition to the site, I prefer it to the old "index page" by a wide margin.


----------

